# A Few 94-96 Big Body questions



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

A/C blows warm, and heater only blows from defroster and floors. blend door actuator?

Vinyl top is cracked, any way to fix it myself?

Trunk motor pull-down motor works, however it does not close down, maybe the gear in the upper part of the trunk mechanism? 94

Radio antenna goes up, but all stations are static. Original AM/Fm cassette/CD player.94

Any easy way to program stock remote on a 96?

how to clear up windshield wash reservoir?

Heated seats do not work, all fuses are fine, ad everything under the seats are plugged in.

Thanks to all who help out! Maybe we can help out others too!


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

I remember on my 95-97 Lincolns, I could pull up codes for somethings through the eatc system, I think the same is possible for the Fleetwoods, any info on how to do that? Thanks


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Mar 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13322629
> *A/C blows warm, and heater only blows from defroster and floors. blend door actuator?
> 
> Vinyl top is cracked, any way to fix it myself?
> ...


i can help with some of those.

i know how to program remotes, BOTH REMOTES HAVE TO BE PROGRAMED TOGETHER, if you only program one the other one is lost

here is how you do it........................................

The following programming procedure is for the '93-'96 Fleetwood ONLY. 

The ignition must be in the "run" position. 

Find the programming connector that is hanging off a wire harness on the upper left side of the trunk by the left hand hinge. Its a 2-pin male connector with two black-with-white-stripe wires.

When you short these two pins together with a screwdriver or shorting plug, the RCDLR will cycle the lock and trunk solenoids to confirm it is ready. This connector will need to remain shorted until your are finished programming the remotes.

Pressing any key (only once) on either remote will program that remote to the RCDLR. You will need to re-program both remotes once you begin the procedure.

The RCDLR will only remember the last two (2) remotes programmed. Any transmitter codes that were previously programmed will be ereased. 

The locks will cycle lock-unlock after each remote is programmed to confirm that it register its signal. Once the shorting plug is removed the alarm will sound for 1 second - this indicates that the system is ready. 

The system will not operate if the shorting plug is not removed. 
To disable the automatic unlock-in-park feature: After the last remote is programmed, but before you un-short the programming connector, press the following sequence three (3) times on a remote: 
lock, unlock, trunk

The RCDLR will cycle the door locks and trunk release solenoids three times to confirm at the end of the sequence. 

To re-enable the unlock-in-park feature of, just repeat the above to reprogram the RCDLR to your remotes, but don't do the special three-button-three-times sequence.

You can match a transmitter to as many different vehicles as you own, provided they are equipped with exactly the same model system.


Reviving Dead Key Fobs

If you suspect the key fob itself isn’t working, the dealership's parts department has a device that will check to see if it is indeed functioning (transmitting) properly. If you have a frequency counter you can check it as well, output is in the 318-320 MHz range. The couple that I've check have been 318.990 & 319.075 MHz - note that no matter which button you press (light, unlock, lock, trunk open, etc.) the transmit frequency does not change.

If they're still not working (after installing fresh batteries) and you feel like messing around with it a little, take the key fob totally apart and clean the contact points behind the rubber membrane and the brass etchings on printed-circuit (PC) board - this may be just enough to bring it back to life! Moisture intrusion and the resulting corrosion on the contacts is usually the culprit in a lot of "not working" situations.



RKE Part Numbers

RKE Key Fobs (remotes) part numbers. FYI - Most dealerships keep an assortment of these in stock, as they are a fairly common and inexpensive replacement item.

Fleetwood 
Model Year GM Part Number 
#1 Remote #2 Remote 
1994 thru 1996 10269729 10178734 

NOTE: The part numbers listed above are for the 1994-96 Cadillac Fleetwood only.
Key fob part numbers for the Cadillac Deville, Eldorado and Seville can be found here

The #1 and #2 remotes look identical - the only difference is the number on the back, which determines the order that they are programmed.


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

I am not to familiar with the way the heat A/C work but here is a picture if you need to chase a part down


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks, I brought up some codes, but they are not all in the book I have for the car, or on the internet, does anyone have a complete list of the codes? I know the ones with a 1 are history codes.....

Also what other cars have the same length wire for the gear shift indicator, I took one out of a capice, but it was too long. Any way I can make my own, is a special wire is required?


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

whats the codes ill look them up at work


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Here the codes for my 94. I know the ones with a 1 at the beginning are stored codes, I put them anyways for the hell of it....

01 - 143 144
02 - 110
05 - -140
08 - 171 170
13 - 93
18 - 138 
19 - 145
20 - 03
22 - -108
23 - 60
24 - 86
26 - 62
28 - 75
29 - 33
30 - 74
31 - 66
36 - 07
37 - 07
37 - 50
38 - 04


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone know what year and models would have the same gear shift selector cable, mine is broke, I got one out of a 94 chevy caprice but it was too long.... anyone use something else?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

heres the problem im having with mine...

heat & a/c question..

so the other day i get in to go to work and go to turn on the heat as it was a lil chilly in the morning, well nothing its kickin on, so i pulled over check all fuses and such, tried it again and still nothing, so i tried my a/c still no air flow at all outta the vents, but i could hear that the compressor had kicked on.. well id id have all the time in the world ot mess with it, well at my lunch break i went out and tried to figure out wtf was going on, started the car up and tried heat and air again, this time both worked as normal.. shut it off tried it agian, still woprking normal. now after work i tried it again, and nothing.. and again the same the next day nothing.. any suggestion on what could be casuing this problem?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

So your blower motor wasn't working?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 18 2009, 07:48 PM~13617466
> *So your blower motor wasn't working?
> *


 i dont think so.. it always worked fine up untill the other day, now when i want heat or a/c i cant get any air flow anywhere, but when i switch to a/c i can hear the compressor kick in, so i know its not the climate control...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Mar 22 2009, 06:37 PM~13355681
> *Here the codes for my 94.  I know the ones with a 1 at the beginning are stored codes, I put them anyways for the hell of it....
> 
> 01 - 143 144
> ...


 here you go bro  



1994-1995-1996 5.7L Fuel Injection, VIN P

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Powertrain Control Module (PCM) Codes


Code Description
00-11 ........................................ Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) circuit
00-13 ....................................... Heated Oxygen sensor voltage out of range
00-14 ........ Coolant temperature sensor signal indicates excessively high temperature
00-15 ......... Coolant temperature sensor signal indicates abnormally cold temperature
00-16 ............................ Distributor low resolution pulse not received by ECM
00-18 .................................. Injector driver circuit voltage to PCM problem
00-21 ........................................................ TPS high voltage problem
00-22 ......................................................... TPS low voltage problem
00-23 ...................... Inlet air temperature sensor indicates low air temperature
00-24 ........................................... Throttle position angle problem (VSS)
00-25 ............... Inlet air temperature (IAT) sensor indicates high air temperature
00-26 ................... ECM detected wrong potential voltage at #1 quad-driver module
00-27 ................... ECM detected wrong potential voltage at #2 quad-driver module
00-28 ................... ECM detected wrong potential voltage at #3 quad-driver module
00-29 .......................... Secondary air injection pump circuit voltage was wrong
00-31 .................. Cam pulse missing on first pass through internal ECM self test
00-32 .......... EGR open command did not change fuel mixture during off idle operation
00-33 ............................. MAP sensor signal voltage was too high (low vacuum)
00-34 ............................. MAP sensor signal voltage was too low (high vacuum)
00-35 ........................................... MAP sensor signal showed a low vacuum
00-36 ........................................... ECM timing pulse/low resolution pulse
00-37 ............................................................ Brake swith stuck ON
00-38 ........................................................... Brake swith stuck OFF
00-41 ........................................................ EST circuit high voltage
00-42 ...................................................... PCM did not detect any EST
00-43 .......................... One or both knock sensors were either open or grounded
00-44 ....................... Left oxygen sensor under voltages (closed loop operation)
00-45 ......................... Left oxygen sensor over voltage (closed loop operation)
00-46 ............................................ Anti-Theft Pass Key signal was wrong
00-47 ............................................. Knock sensor signal was not present
00-48 ............................................... No MAF signal with engine running
00-50 .................................. PCM detected an ignition low voltage condition
00-51 ......................................................... Programmed EEPROM error
00-52 ............................................. Engine oil low temperature detected
00-53 ................................... ECM detected a battery high voltage condition
00-54 ......................................... Fuel pump system voltage problem (high)
00-55 .................... ECM detected lean oxygen sensor during power enrichment mode
00-56 .............................................. Vacuum sensor voltage out of range
00-58 ............ Transmission Fluid Temperature sensor circuit low (high temperature)
00-59 ............ Transmission Fluid Temperature sensor circuit high (low temperature)
00-61 ................ Vacuum sensor voltage problem with secondary port throttle valve
00-62 ............................................ Engine oil high temperature detected
00-63 ..................................................... Right oxygen sensor problem
00-64 ................. Right oxygen sensor low voltage problem (closed loop operation)
00-65 ................ Right oxygen sensor high voltage problem (closed loop operation)
00-66 ..................................... A/C pressure sensor circuit open or shorted
00-67 ........ ECM did not detect an A/C system pressure change with A/C clutch engaged
00-68 ....... ECM detects voltage on A/C status line after ECM disengaged the A/C relay
00-69 ........ ECM did not detect voltage on A/C status line after ECM commanded A/C ON
00-70 .............. A/C clutch relay circuit showed incorrect potential voltage at PCM
00-72 ........... Transmission output speed changed with vehicle was in park or neutral
00-73 ............................... Pressure control solenoid return amperage problem
00-74 ........... Traction control system active signal with vehicle in park or neutral
00-75 ........................... Ignition low voltage with engine speed above 1000 RPM
00-77 .................. Cooling fan relay #1 control potential voltage incorrect (PCM)
00-78 ........... Cooling fan relay #2 and #3 control potential voltage incorrect (PCM)
00-79 ............. Transmission fluid temperature signal indicates high temp condition
00-81 ......................................... Transmission 2-3 shift solenoid problem
00-82 ......................................... Transmission 1-2 shift solenoid problem
00-83 .................................................. TCC PWM solenoid circuit fault
00-84 ......................................... Transmission 3-2 shift solenoid problem
00-85 ................................. TCC solenoid problem after commanded OFF by PCM
00-90 ...................................................... TCC solenoid circuit fault
00-91 ............... One to Four up-shift lamp control signal showed incorrect voltage
00-95 ......................................................... Change oil lamp circuit
00-96 ............................................................ Low oil lamp circuit
00-97 ............................... VSS output signal showed incorrect voltage at PCM
00-98 .............................. Tach output signal showed incorrect voltage at PCM


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Central Control Module (CCM) Codes


Code Description
01-20 ................ Retained Accessory Power (RAP) enable circuit shorted to battery
01-21 ......... Retained Accessory Power (RAP) enable circuit open or shorted to ground
01-22 .................. Delayed Interior Light (DIL) enable circuit shorted to battery
01-23 ........... Delayed Interior Light (DIL) enable circuit open or shorted to ground
01-24 ...................................... Courtesy output circuit shorted to battery
01-25 ............................... Courtesy output circuit open or shorted to ground
01-26 ......... Variable Effort Steering (VES) output circuit open or shorted to ground
01-27 ........................................... VES output circuit shorted to battery
01-28 ............................................ VES tracking error (open or shorted)
01-30 .............................. PASS key fault telltale circuit shorted to battery
01-31 ....................... PASS key fault telltale circuit open or shorted to ground
01-32 .......................................... Fuel enable circuit shorted to battery
01-33 ................................... Fuel enable circuit open or shorted to ground
01-34 ...................................... Headlamp enable circuit shorted to battery
01-35 .................................. Parking lamp enable circuit shorted to battery
01-36 ................... Daytime Running Lamps (DRL) enable circuit shorted to battery
01-37 ............ Daytime Running Lamps (DRL) enable circuit open or shorted to ground
01-40 ......................... Delay pot circuit shorted to ground (Twilight Sentinel)
01-41 ................ Delay pot circuit open or shorted to battery (Twilight Sentinel)
01-42 .......................................... Key resistor circuit shorted to ground
01-43 ................................. Key resistor circuit open or shorted to battery
01-44 ......................... Steering wheel sensor circuit open or shorted to ground
01-45 ........................ Steering wheel sensor circuit open or shorted to battery
01-46 ............................................................ CCM Internal Failure
01-47 ..................................................... Canadian Select Input Error


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning (HVAC) Codes


Code Description
02-01 ................................... Outside Air Temperature Sensor Circuit (open)
02-02 ................................ Outside Air Temperature Sensor Circuit (shorted)
02-03 .................................... In-Car air temperature sensor circuit (open)
02-04 ................................. In-Car air temperature sensor circuit (shorted)
02-05 ...................................... Sun load temperature sensor circuit (open)
02-06 ................................... Sun load temperature sensor circuit (shorted)
02-10 .................................................... Air mix motor circuit (open)
02-11 ................................................. Air mix motor circuit (shorted)
02-26 .................................. Serial Data Communication error (shorted/open)
02-27 ......................................................... Invalid EEPROM detected


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Supplemental Inflatable Restraint (SIR) Codes


Code Description
03-15 ..................................... Passenger initiator circuit resistance high
03-16 ...................................... Passenger initiator circuit resistance low
03-17 ................................................ Passenger initiator circuit open
03-21 ........................................ Driver initiator circuit resistance high
03-22 ......................................... Driver initiator circuit resistance low
03-24 ................................................... Initiator circuit voltage low
03-25 ............................................. Initiator circuit short to ignition
03-26 ................................................... Driver initiator circuit open
03-35 ................................. Discriminating sensor open or shorted to ground
03-36 ............................. Discriminating sensor closed or shorted to ignition
03-51 .......................................................... Frontal crash detected
03-52 .................................................................. Data area full
03-61 ................................................... SIR indicator circuit failure
03-62 ......................................... Redundant SIR indicator circuit failure
03-71 .............................................................. Internal SDM Fault


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anti-Lock Brake/Traction Control (ABS/TC) Codes


Code Description
04-21 ........................................................ Front wheel speed sensor
04-23 ............................... Wheel speed sensor circuit continuity malfunction
04-25 ........................................................ Front wheel speed sensor
04-27 ............................... Wheel speed sensor circuit continuity malfunction
04-28 ................................ Wheel speed sensor circuit frequency malfunction
04-31 ......................................................... Rear wheel speed sensor
04-33 ............................... Wheel speed sensor circuit continuity malfunction
04-35 ......................................................... Rear wheel speed sensor
04-37 ............................... Wheel speed sensor circuit continuity malfunction
04-41 .................................... Right Front Inlet Valve Solenoid malfunction
04-42 ................................... Right Front Outlet Valve Solenoid malfunction
04-44 ................................................ Pilot Valve Solenoid Malfunction
04-45 ..................................... Left Front Inlet Valve Solenoid malfunction
04-46 .................................... Left Front Outlet Valve Solenoid malfunction
04-47 ............................................... TCS Prime Valve (ASV) Malfunction
04-48 ........................... TCS Master Cylinder Isolation Valve (USV) Malfunction
04-51 ..................................... Right Rear Inlet Valve Solenoid malfunction
04-52 .................................... Right Rear Outlet Valve Solenoid malfunction
04-55 ...................................... Left Rear Inlet Valve Solenoid malfunction
04-56 ..................................... Left Rear Outlet Valve Solenoid malfunction
04-58 .................................... EBTCM Internal Adjuster Assembly Malfunction
04-61 ................................................ BPM Valve Pump Motor Malfunction
04-62 .......................................................... RPM Signal Malfunction
04-63 .............................................. BPM Valve Power Supply Malfunction
04-64 ............................................ Throttle position signal malfunction
04-65 ....................................................... Adjuster assembly circuit
04-66 ........................................... Adjuster assembly control malfunction
04-67 ............................................. Throttle position sensor comparison
04-71 ...................................................... EBTCM Internal Malfunction
04-72 ................................................... Serial data lin e malfunction
04-73 ......................................................... Spark retard monitoring
04-85 .................................................. Low Voltage Condition Detected


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diagnostic Pointers and Parameters


No. Description Range Default Value Units 
-00 PCM System Diagnostic Trouble Codes ...............................................
-01 CCM System Diagnostic Trouble Codes ...............................................
-02 ACAC (HVAC) System Diagnostic Trouble Codes .......................................
-03 SIRSystem Diagnostic Trouble Codes ................................................
-04 ABS/TC System Diagnostic Trouble Codes ............................................
-05 Program number .......................... 0-255 ....... n/a ............. Counts 
-07 Command Blower Motor Speed .............. 0-128 ....... n/a ............. Counts
-14 Vehicle speed ........................... 0-199 ....... n/a ................ MPH
-15 HVAC Learn Mode (Temp Cal) .............. -5 to +5 F .. 0 F ............ Degrees
-18 Sun Load Sensor ......................... 0-255 ....... n/a ............. Counts
-20 Current Temperature Valve Position ...... 0-255 ....... 240 ............. Counts
-22 Temperature Valve Position (Full Cold) .. 180-250 ..... 180 ............. Counts
-23 Temperature Valve Position (Full Hot) ... 5-60 ........ 60 .............. Counts
-24 Engine Coolant Temperature .............. -40 to 151 .. n/a ............ Celsius 
-25 Command Temperature Valve Position ...... 0-255 ....... 128 ............. Counts
-27 Air Delivery Mode ....................... 0-9 ......... n/a ... Code (see below)
-28 Inside Air Temperature Sensor ........... 0-255 ....... n/a ............. Counts
-31 Outside Air Temperature Sensor .......... 0-255 ....... n/a ............. Counts
-37 EEPROM Revision Number .................. 0-0000 ...... n/a ............... Code

HVAC Air Deliver Mode Table
Code Mode
00 -- Off
01 -- Recirc
02 -- A/C 
03 -- Bi-Level
04 -- Defog
05 -- Heater 
06 -- Defrost 
07 -- Blower delay 
08 -- Purge
09 -- A/C Purge


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

number one problem is people who cant work on their car :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

Try the Blower motor control module<its right next to the blower motor under the dash.it should have two plugs on it,one has four wires the other has one orange wire,if I remember right orange is your hot wire,if you have power there when the ignition on but no power on the other plugs wires when you go through the fan speeds then thats the problem. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

By the way its the same part on Fleetwoods,Caprices,Roadmasters,and Custom Cruiser wagons as long as they have digital climate controls


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

93 IS IT HARD TO CHANGE THE BLOWER MOTOR?? ALSO I HAVE THE OLD A/C SYSTEM R-12 I THINK WHAT DO I DO NOW? I NEED A RECHARGE??


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13785037
> *93 IS IT HARD TO CHANGE THE BLOWER MOTOR?? ALSO I HAVE THE OLD A/C SYSTEM R-12 I THINK WHAT DO I DO NOW?  I NEED A RECHARGE??
> *


 do a r134a conversion..


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

i got a 91 buick bigbody wagon 
i know its not quite the rite year but
does any1 know were the relay block is?


----------



## autopartman (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13785037
> *93 IS IT HARD TO CHANGE THE BLOWER MOTOR?? ALSO I HAVE THE OLD A/C SYSTEM R-12 I THINK WHAT DO I DO NOW?  I NEED A RECHARGE??
> *


there is a kick panel on the passenger side that you remove them you look up and there it is ,it only has about six screws now this is for a fleetwood only.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

maybe I didnt understand the question :dunno:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 5 2009, 02:16 PM~13793629
> *do a r134a conversion..
> *


HOW???


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by autopartman_@May 5 2009, 08:52 PM~13798037
> *there is a kick panel on the passenger side that you remove them you look up and there it is ,it only has about six screws now this is for a fleetwood only.
> *


THANX ILL DO IT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fan blower relay


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 6 2009, 11:21 PM~13810965
> *fan blower relay
> *


 where is that located?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 6 2009, 10:41 PM~13810648
> *HOW???
> *


 goto your local parts house and get a 134a conversion kit


----------

